# Sea Horsey



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 4, 2019)

This is my second Sea Horse. I opted to jumper the G and SW and move the LED on top of the rate pot. I used a different 3pdt breakout board with provision for a LED resistor and LED for a normal LED on/off

There is still a faint ticking sound from the lfo. I’m not bothered by it but it is there. Moving the input and output wires far from the ICs. PT2399 and LM324 sourced from Tayda. Molex connectors for easy troubleshooting


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 4, 2019)

Looks awesome pedjok !

What are those white connectors on the PCB , never seen them before ?

Mike


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 4, 2019)

Those are the molex connectors, usually used on computers and such. Great idea!


----------



## StephanCOH (Oct 4, 2019)

Those are "regular" sized resistors, right? Not the 1/8w one? Great idea.


----------



## Barry (Oct 4, 2019)

Very nice, I like the use of the Molex connectors


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 4, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Those are the molex connectors, usually used on computers and such. Great idea!



Yea they look very cool !


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 4, 2019)

StephanCOH said:


> Those are "regular" sized resistors, right? Not the 1/8w one? Great idea.


 Yup, 1/4w metal film resistors


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 4, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Looks awesome pedjok !
> 
> What are those white connectors on the PCB , never seen them before ?
> 
> Mike


They are commonly known as molex connectors. Exact part is XH2.54. There are several types depending on the spacing of the pins and locking mechanism.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 4, 2019)

Btw ticking gets louder when the output wire is close the the LFO LED. I shielded the LED wire by wrapping it with copper tape and covered it with shrink wrap. I should get some shielded wire next time.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 4, 2019)

LFO LED on top of the rate pot


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 4, 2019)

Apparently, and I have not tried it to confirm, if you ground Pin 1 of both the Dimension and Intensity pots to your DC jack and not the board it will cure the ticking. Might be worth a try!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 5, 2019)

Looking Good!  I am a fan of throbbing LEDs.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Oct 17, 2019)

This one's on my to-do list. Newbie question: I don't see the LFO LED on the build doc (or am I just not seeing it?). From your pictures, I can't tell how you installed that LFO LED. I, too, am a fan of those throbbing LEDs!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 17, 2019)

It's a custom mod.  Maybe pedjok will tell us where he connected the LFO LED.  I know where I'd do it.  BTW, D1 will throb at the LFO rate, but it will only light up when the pedal is engaged.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 17, 2019)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> This one's on my to-do list. Newbie question: I don't see the LFO LED on the build doc (or am I just not seeing it?). From your pictures, I can't tell how you installed that LFO LED. I, too, am a fan of those throbbing LEDs!



The LED on the board is already the LFO LED. All you need to do is jumper GND and SW. This will just turn on this LED, always on. You don’t need the SW to be attached to the 3pdt switch anymore. Grab another LED and series it with a 4k7 resistor and attach that to the 3pdt so you can have a separate LED when the pedal is engaged.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Oct 18, 2019)

pedjok said:


> The LED on the board is already the LFO LED. All you need to do is jumper GND and SW. This will just turn on this LED, always on. You don’t need the SW to be attached to the 3pdt switch anymore. Grab another LED and series it with a 4k7 resistor and attach that to the 3pdt so you can have a separate LED when the pedal is engaged.


hell yeah, sounds like imma get my blinky LEDs fix for this build. prayers answered for me and @Chuck D. Bones. Thanks, @pedjok !


----------

